# RDTA and RTA wattage



## SparkySA (20/9/19)

Dear smart people 

As I cruise these troublesome waters of vaping and what not....... 

I just kinda sorta fixed a RDTA (AVACADO dual coil) 

I noticed something...... 

I had to turn the watts down to 25w in compared to 40w on my dual (RTA)

IS THIS NORMAL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Dear smart people
> 
> As I cruise these troublesome waters of vaping and what not.......
> 
> ...


The real question is what prompted you to go down on wattage, what was happening or what were you experiencing prompting you to do this?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (21/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Dear smart people
> 
> As I cruise these troublesome waters of vaping and what not.......
> 
> ...



As @Room Fogger said what difference was you experiencing? it will be a slightly more warm vape and the top of the tank will get hotter as it's more like a short RDA in this regard!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/19)

Another relevant question. What is the final resistance of your coils. Above 0.6 ohms you'll be more comfortable vaping at lower wattage and vice versa. It's obviously a matter of finding your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA (21/9/19)

I think the puma is a little stupid it just says 0.39 

I used these cheap coils,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (21/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> The real question is what prompted you to go down on wattage, what was happening or what were you experiencing prompting you to do this?


It was a harsher vape and warmer and I had alot more throat hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (21/9/19)

I'm going to Pretoria today more spesifically kolenade side any good shops with good coils there?


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I think the puma is a little stupid it just says 0.39
> 
> I used these cheap coils,


I don’t think the puma is giving you a wrong reading. It’s a quite reliable mod. There’s nothing wrong in vaping .4 coils at 25W. I usually do not exceed 30W no matter what the resistance is as I don’t like hot vape.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/9/19)

@SparkySA , 0.49 does not sound too bad to me, and for a cooler vape you will have to drop the wattage. As stated by @Timwis coil placement between rda rdta and rda differ, so you will in most cases have a differential in your wattage depending what you use. 

In my opinion it’s not allways the wattage that matters, it’s the coil and where you are comfortable. I run a fused Clapton paralleled with 26 g round at .29 in some MTL atties at lower wattage with great results. But I also do a 0.21 fused at 30 to 40 in my OBS engine Nano. 

It is the joy of trying a different coils and power settings untill you find a sweet spot for that specific atty you are using, not what other people tell you, no it’s too low or it’s too high. Ohms law will give you a guide so that you don’t exceed safe parameters on the batteries, but in the end it comes down to what is the best and most comfortable for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I used these cheap coils,



IMO it's unlikely to be a problem with "cheap coils".

Cheap coils work pretty well almost all of the time. The main difference seems to be how long they last.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/9/19)

Yes your wattage depend on the resistance(ohms) of your coils, so it will differ, nothing to do with mod. You should seriously study more about ohms law, watts resistance etc if you building yourself to understand the science behind it.
As for harsher thoat hit etc. Welcome to real flavour from rda/rdta compared to tanks/rta. Your tobacco/menthol/ice juice will taste much better and maybe harsher if you not used to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (21/9/19)

At the end of the day if you get the vape you like then it's the right wattage for you there are no rules. If you watch Youtube reviews don't pay much attention to what wattage they vape at they give the game away in the odd review when they say they personally tend to vape at 30W but on camera they are at 70 or 80w (even with builds i would be at 40w max with) i'm sure because they think the vast plumage of vape will impress people. The problem with this is i'm sure manufacturers are rating their coil heads based on these videos which probably explains why i find i quite often vape lower wattage than the coils recommendation to get the best flavour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA (21/9/19)

Well guys this will sum it up I think 

No 2 atties are alike even with the same coils 
RDTA heats up faster than the RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

